# Anyone need some help at the Jersey Shore?



## JerseyShorePlow (Jan 14, 2011)

If anyone needs some plowing help in the Point Pleasant/Brick and surrounding areas, I'm available to help. I just purchased a new Plow and Truck this year and am looking for some extra work. I currently just do a couple small commercial lots and driveways. I have a 2014 Jeep Wrangler with 7.5 SnowDogg plow. Use me full time or as a back-up if needed. I have my own (very different from plowing) business and make my own hours so I'm available when the snow hits! Email, call, or text. Ken 732-278-6303


----------

